# Ulthwé Eldar kinda



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok so while painting my AoBR Ultramarines I took breaks and painted some of my brother's eldar guardians. He wanted them to look a bit different from the Ulthwé craftworld so we came up with this: 


































He refused to change a bit the whiteness on their helmets 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great looking guardians! Cool scheme, and the gemming looks very good. I take it the support weapon isn't finished....? +rep!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

They look really nice. The bone and white with the black looks excellent. Mostly black colour schemes can look a little boring but you've made them pop out, using a lot of grass on the bases definitely helps.

My only comment would be that the highlights on the hair could do with coming up a shade on the red and blonde, and a bit more gradual on the dark haired chap.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

thx! gonna work on the highlights. The pictures really made them pop out to me, they didn't look like that in person haha.

The weapons aren't finished, I was looking for inspiration on how to do the guns. Will post pics of what we come up with 

thx for the rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work so far. I agree with Var, you have gotten the black to actually stand out a bit with all the other details which can be quite hard to do.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

thx wraithlord. These models have lots of details people don't paint. It doesn't look too much on this pictures but I painted the lower (cloth like) areas gray and the armored areas black. Then gave the gray a badab black wash to make it look like cloth. Here they look a lot darker.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Nice work. I like the subtle differences to regular ulthwe. The gold on the guns really stands out.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks great man. I love Ulthwe and you represent well man!!!!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

These are really sweet. I love Ulthwe and I love your guardians! I agree with the good work on the black, something I can't do. Jealous of your(brother's) miniatures. +rep


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Really neat


----------

